# Rick and Morty - Flying Car



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This was a quick print and paint kit of Rick's car from R&M. it's about 5 inches in size and is printed in PLA white and clear. i'd guess about 1/43 scale. the 3d was about 8 pieces, including the figures. it took about 9 hours to print, and 4-5 to paint. Paints are Tamiya. Morty is holding a tiny gun, so i painted it chrome like a Noisy Cricket.

Picture 005 by aus_mus, on Flickr
Picture 001 by aus_mus, on Flickr
Picture 002 by aus_mus, on Flickr
Picture 003 by aus_mus, on Flickr
Picture 004 by aus_mus, on Flickr

vehicle from the cartoon


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm not familiar with the subject, But it looks cool!

3D printing opens up lots of possibilities. 

Nice work! 

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Neat little kit! They keep getting better and better in detail and straitions.

Once they close the gap to what F1 teams can do with 3D printing now and what is available to the public in quality printers - well I hope you are invested already. :cheers2:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I added the decals of the bumper stickers shown in the tv series
DSCF9235 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9236 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9234 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Looks spot on!


----------

